# Looking for opinions on no roll Ribeye



## jdsmith (Feb 26, 2010)

A grocery store nearby has whole ribeye for $3.88 / lb.  But when I inquired about them, I found out that they are no rolls (un-graded).  I'm wondering if this is a big deal?  I didn't know there was such a thing before I looked into this deal.  

So my question is, fellow meat smoker............ would you buy $3.88 / lb ribeye no roll?


----------



## ronp (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes if I could hand pick them for marbeling, you may be surprised what you may find.


----------



## jdsmith (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for the input Ron.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 1, 2010)

For me it would kind of depend on the normal prices on them. As Ron said if you can hand pick you should be able to pick a pretty good one or two.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 1, 2010)

All the rolling does and smooth the exterior fat surface and makes the meat look purty. Once the meat is cut and the fat trimmed off with a knife, you'll never know if the beef was rolled or not. Like Ron and Piney said, if you can pick through what they have, you could find some that would have been graded at choice.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 1, 2010)

my local butcher has ungraded whole boneless ribeye every once in a while usually around 3.99 a lb. I he will let me look through them and check them out. sometimes I buy sometimes I dont it just depends on the marbling.
he will have choice on sale now and then for around 5.50. now thats a bargain


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 1, 2010)

Some producers choose not to have their carcasses graded; usually it is less than choice quality, but doesn't mean it's going to be bad; it's still inspected for carcass quality and contamination. 
The term 'no roll' refers to the stamp used; it's a metal roller that's inked that goes down the primals so you can see the grading on each one when it's cut into it's primals. A choice or prime roller has that grade on it and it continually repeats the grading label as it rolls on the carcass; no roll means it has not been rolled with a grading stamp.
Sometimes no roll is as well marbled and as tender as choice; more than often it's in the select range. If cooked rare/medium rare there is many times not much difference; it's in the done and well done range that it toughens up much more than choice or prime. Physical inspection for marbling and grain is best.


----------

